# Neck pain and brusing when doing squats



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm currently struggling with doing squats but the main reason for this is because I can't seem to hold the car on the back of my neck/upper back. It keeps slipping but the I'm mainly getting a lot of pain with the bar sitting there and I have a massive bruise on the back of my neck. Can I get any sort of pad to put on my neck or on the bar when I'm at the gym? I think this will help me. I'm getting very frustrated as I want to be able to do squats with a bar. Thanks. Ravinder.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Here are some excellent vids from Mr ripptoe on how to squat properly.

It may be that you ae squating with the bar far too high Ravinder. I'm squatting 177.5kg for reps this evening, no bruising at all & no pads used :thumb:

The bar should not be near your neck.

See below :thumb:





















Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Christianmp (Apr 22, 2011)

Ravinder said:


> Hey guys, I'm currently struggling with doing squats but the main reason for this is because I can't seem to hold the *car*:lol: on the back of my neck/upper back.


Start with a lighter weight, and make sure the bar rests on your muscles, not the spine. The vids from rippetoe are excellent and I can also recommend getting Rip's book "Starting strength 3rd edt."


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Watched those vids on squats fantastic advice.
It's does sound like you have the bar to high up. Great advice there by lowering the wieght slightly. Same as above I'm squating 150kg and suffer no problems at all. Another person to look at on you tube is rob riches great advice from him aswell.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I've just been watching those videos and the guys technique in the last video is a lot different to how I am doing it. I'm doing it the way my mate told me to do it but I guess there is different ways you can do it?
The bar I use at the gym is the one that is attached to the machine so it goes up and down. I have started very light. The bar is quite heavy itself and I have started with 10kg on each side which I struggle with a little. I hold the bar a lot higher then the guy does in that vid so maybe that is my problem. Also, my feet are a lot further forward. Because the bar is supported by the machine, I stand further forward so my back is then kind of leaning on the bar behind me if you know what I mean. I then go down as far as I can and back up until I am completely straight. Thanks.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ravinder said:


> I've just been watching those videos and the guys technique in the last video is a lot different to how I am doing it. I'm doing it the way my mate told me to do it but I guess there is different ways you can do it?
> The bar I use at the gym is the one that is attached to the machine so it goes up and down. I have started very light. The bar is quite heavy itself and I have started with 10kg on each side which I struggle with a little. I hold the bar a lot higher then the guy does in that vid so maybe that is my problem. Also, my feet are a lot further forward. Because the bar is supported by the machine, I stand further forward so my back is then kind of leaning on the bar behind me if you know what I mean. I then go down as far as I can and back up until I am completely straight. Thanks.


It sounds like the machine is not allowing you to squat properly/naturally & could actually be the cause of your problems, if there is a power rack in your gym, use that. Squat with free weights (you will need a spotter/training partner) :thumb:


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Differs a lot to how I was shown too. I have the bar a lot higher, try to keep my back straighter and was always told to keep my chin up maybe this is why I have since pulled my back


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

RedUntilDead said:


> Differs a lot to how I was shown too. I have the bar a lot higher, try to keep my back straighter and was always told to keep my chin up maybe this is why I have since pulled my back


Havig the bar high will put you at more risk of injury IMHO, the lower the bar the more balance/controll of the weight you will have :thumb:

My squat progress in the last 8 months 5X90kg then, 5X177.5Kg now, if i were using a high bar position I wouldnt be squatting what I am now :thumb:


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

Ravinder said:


> I've just been watching those videos and the guys technique in the last video is a lot different to how I am doing it. I'm doing it the way my mate told me to do it but I guess there is different ways you can do it?
> The bar I use at the gym is the one that is attached to the machine so it goes up and down. I have started very light. The bar is quite heavy itself and I have started with 10kg on each side which I struggle with a little. I hold the bar a lot higher then the guy does in that vid so maybe that is my problem. Also, my feet are a lot further forward. Because the bar is supported by the machine, I stand further forward so my back is then kind of leaning on the bar behind me if you know what I mean. I then go down as far as I can and back up until I am completely straight. Thanks.


Couple of comments / tips

The bar is meant to sit more across the back of your shoulders. Your hands help keep it from rolling and falling off but the majority of the weight is on the back of your shoulders (traps). Not sure if this applies to everyone but bend your neck completely forward and feel for the big vertebrae that pops out just at the base of your neck, well for me the bar sits just below that. Have a try and see. Saying all of this though, if you bruise easily no position of the bar will avoid that but you certainly MUST NOT be getting neck pains! :thumb:

If squatting in the smith machine, its slightly different to free squats. Your motion is governed by the range in which the bar travels. On some smith machines the bar travels at an angle while others are vertical. This means you need to have a slightly different technique / positioning from free weight squats.

In the machine with your feet forward you are targeting your hams and gluts more. Your quads still work but the emphasis is more on the back of your legs. I find free weight squats better for a more natural squat. May be have a go at free squats with just the bar to see how you get on?...and then take it from there.

As for the video, (last one in particular) I totally disagree with his technique. There is too much emphasis on the lower back when driving back up. The whole lifting of your bum before your shoulder/chest starts rising is putting too much strain on your lower back. I was taught that driving from your hips means driving your hips forwards and upwards, not backwards and upwards. Imagine squatting a really large weight, you will in effect be going through a stage of the lift where you have a massive weight hanging over / in front of you rather than just on top of you...recipe for disaster if you ask me. Its almost as if you are doing a good morning exercise part way through, no harm there I suppose if that's what you want but with a big weight it will be curtains.

Look at Pudzianowski squat...totally different from what this guy above is saying. Each to their own end of the day.


----------



## Oats (Apr 9, 2012)

traplin said:


> There is too much emphasis on the lower back when driving back up. The whole lifting of your bum before your shoulder/chest starts rising is putting too much strain on your lower back. I was taught that driving from your hips means driving your hips forwards and upwards, not backwards and upwards. Imagine squatting a really large weight, you will in effect be going through a stage of the lift where you have a massive weight hanging over / in front of you rather than just on top of you...recipe for disaster if you ask me. Its almost as if you are doing a good morning exercise part way through, no harm there I suppose if that's what you want but with a big weight it will be curtains.


I think something got lost in translation because that's not what Rip writes. He cues 'chest up' , says back and chest rise at same time, and that the bar path is vertical over the middle of the foot. This could be the same for high or low and front just with different back angles. As you say, having the weight over your toes or good morning it up is bad news.


----------



## En1gma (Jun 16, 2012)

If you're insistant on using the Smith machine, then I'd suggest changing to front squats. In there natural movement, they're fairly straight up and down, so doing so in the Smith won't be so much of a stray from the natural movement as doing a back squat.

I find front squats more comfortable to be honest, and also if you're about to fail a rep then it's easier to dump the weight forward than backwards.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm sure i read somewhere that Dorian Yates prefers leg presses to squats. Doesn't seem to have done him any harm.


----------



## En1gma (Jun 16, 2012)

Indeed, very true. No doubt though he started his career squatting a lot, and then after coming to a high level using HIT he used the leg press instead due to safety reasons.

Also, he's geared up to the eyeballs...


----------



## darren1229 (Jun 8, 2012)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/York-Heavy-Duty-Barbell-Pad/dp/B0015ULUTE/ref=pd_sxp_grid_i_0_0


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

darren1229 said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/York-Heavy-Duty-Barbell-Pad/dp/B0015ULUTE/ref=pd_sxp_grid_i_0_0


On the face of it a good idea, but if the OP is squatting wrong then this device wont stop the damage caused by incorrect form/technique :thumb:

Safety -correct form/technique & warm up procedure. The basics have never changed
Learn about the mechanics of the lifts & why we do them the way we do.

OP you have all the tools you need, now go lift!


----------



## darren1229 (Jun 8, 2012)

ITHAQVA said:


> On the face of it a good idea, but if the OP is squatting wrong then this device wont stop the damage caused by incorrect form/technique :thumb:
> 
> Safety -correct form/technique & warm up procedure. The basics have never changed
> Learn about the mechanics of the lifts & why we do them the way we do.
> ...


my reply was just to answer the question of "Can I get any sort of pad to put on my neck or on the bar when I'm at the gym?"


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

darren1229 said:


> my reply was just to answer the question of "Can I get any sort of pad to put on my neck or on the bar when I'm at the gym?"


And my reply was to ensure his safety first, not to make it comfortable :thumb: :wall:

The OP is obviously a novice & I wished only to convey the more important aspect of weight training so he is able to carry out his sport as safely as possible, comfort is an option only to be considered once the fundamentals of safety & lift mechanics have been dealt with :thumb:

It's up to the OP to decide how best to use the information posted here :thumb:

Next time I'll not post & let the buff boys on here ensure plenty of comfort during injuries


----------



## darren1229 (Jun 8, 2012)

ITHAQVA said:


> And my reply was to ensure his safety first, not to make it comfortable :thumb: :wall:
> 
> The OP is obviously a novice & I wished only to convey the more important aspect of weight training so he is able to carry out his sport as safely as possible, comfort is an option only to be considered once the fundamentals of safety & lift mechanics have been dealt with :thumb:
> 
> ...


The buff boys?? Good one. Ur going to have to try harder than that if you want a bite. :wave: If the op is a such a novice i dont think a post on a forum is going to fix his improper technique. he should be asking for advice from other members in the gym or the gym instructor even. or even a youtube video would be more beneficial than trying to explain it in writing.


----------



## darren1229 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ravinder said:


> Hey guys, I'm currently struggling with doing squats but the main reason for this is because I can't seem to hold the car on the back of my neck/upper back. It keeps slipping but the I'm mainly getting a lot of pain with the bar sitting there and I have a massive bruise on the back of my neck. Can I get any sort of pad to put on my neck or on the bar when I'm at the gym? I think this will help me. I'm getting very frustrated as I want to be able to do squats with a bar. Thanks. Ravinder.


Maybe the problem is ur trying to squat a car!

:lol::lol:

haha, couldnt resist sorry.


----------

